# Can I change the brakes on my SL?



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

The SL is an expert build and I don't like the brakes at all. What other brakes work? 
Do XT or XTR work or do they have to be special brakes.
Thanks


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Huh? Any mountain bike brakes will work. Don’t let marketing fool you, just because you are on an ebike does not mean you need ebike specific brakes. I’d recommend Shimano Zee/Saint if you’re looking for more power and aggressive bite.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I have Deore/SLX level brakes on mine and did not like them at all at first but once I put 203 rotors on and got the rear brake bled properly they have enough power and a decent feel. When I wear out the stock pads gonna switch to metallic pads, organic pads might be quieter but metallic pads have more bite and last longer.

That said some trail XTR's would be nice, but need to upgrade my suspension first


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

As a curiosity, what is not right about the brakes that you have?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Sram brakes?

I love Shimano brakes, and have a personal preference not to use sram brakes. Just know that some shimano brakes also have bite point issues, so is not cure all.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> As a curiosity, what is not right about the brakes that you have?


This


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I hated my Sram brakes on my Levo and they had issues. Sram gave me a new set which I turned around and sold, never opened the sealed boxes.
Put Shimano Zee brakes on and love them. Not a peep outta them, love the feel, and been happy. Had to use match maker adapters for the shifter and drop post levers, use 203 rotors and new adapters for the mounts.


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

I did not care for the Guide RE brakes that came on my SL. They seemed a bit under powered, however I am very heavy. I replaced them with standard Magura MT-5s, but I did get the ebike rotors. Man what a difference. 
Like Dirtrider127, I went with 203 rotors, and used the Wolftooth Magura adapters for the shifter & dropper levers.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> As a curiosity, what is not right about the brakes that you have?


They say SRAM on them.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

After endless frustrations with the old SRAM Guide "overheating pistons seizing" that so many of us suffered though, that they denied there was an issue forever and then finally, "fixed" only to not have it fixed, to find the high end Guide RSCs on my Levo S-works * still * exhibit this issue (just a little bit, but still there), I'm done with SRAM. Used to have to carry 2 water bottles, 1 for me and 1 for the brake levers.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> As a curiosity, what is not right about the brakes that you have?


They're too mushy and take too much effort to pull in and stop.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Loll said:


> Sram brakes?
> 
> I love Shimano brakes, and have a personal preference not to use sram brakes. Just know that some shimano brakes also have bite point issues, so is not cure all.


What do you mean by "bite point"? Does that mean they grab too quickly and can throw you over the bars and you get knocked out?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

The point where the brake lever grab in order for the brakes to stop a certain amount is not very constant on some shimano brakes.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

I was talking with them at the shop today about brakes. They said I needed 2 piston. 
Is that correct? I can’t use regular XT’s?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What was the specific question you asked the shop and what was the exact reply? Seems there's a miscommunication somewhere.
You can get whatever brakeset you want.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

dirtmistress said:


> I was talking with them at the shop today about brakes. They said I needed 2 piston.
> Is that correct? I can't use regular XT's?


2 piston is standard for many xc to trail mtb. 4 piston has better stopping power. 2vs 4 that pushes the brake pads to the disc. For e bikes usually I see 4. Doesn't mean 2 doesnt work if you ride very easy, you are light, and you live in a flat area.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> What was the specific question you asked the shop and what was the exact reply? Seems there's a miscommunication somewhere.
> You can get whatever brakeset you want.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I need to talk to them again. And probably another shop as well.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Some XT's setup properly will work great and probably solve your issue, if your current brakes are mushy and don't stop well probably just need to be bled and maybe there's something going on with the brake pads. Bigger rotors will improve braking power too so consider that if you haven't already.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

dirtmistress said:


> I think I need to talk to them again. And probably another shop as well.


XT brakes will be fine on your SL, Liz. Personally, I'd recommend some Shimano Deore 4-piston brakes.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 😊


----------

